# Evanix AR6 long shots-best pellets



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

Greetings All,

I am curious about shooting longer shots with the AR6. I have it zeroed in at 50 yards. I have .5 inch groups (6 shots) most all the time now. However, I am needing assitance in perhaps pellet choice for 75 and 100 yard shots. I have the room to practice these shots, but I am having mixed results with the Eun Jin 28.4 pellets past 50 yards.

What I would like is to eventually have the knowledge of how the gun shoots at 75 and 100 yards and what mil-dot I need to use. However, I am sure the pellet choice will have quite a bit to do with it.

What are your thoughts/experiences with this gun and pellets regarding the longer shots? :sniper:

Thanks,


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Do you have a chronograph?

If you can do it consistently then .5" at 50 yards is great.

EunJin is not the best pellet for long range shots. It's good that it's heavy, but unfortunately inconsistent.

Other great .22 options are: Beeman Kodiak or H&N Baracuda (same pellet), Daystate, and Eley pellets. They are heavy and consistent.


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ambush Hunter said:


> Do you have a chronograph?
> 
> If you can do it consistently then .5" at 50 yards is great.
> 
> ...


No sir, I do not have a chrony. 
I have seen the Eley pellets on AirgunsofAriziona's website. I have seen the Kodiak's but never tried them.

Which of the daystate would you recommend? 
https://www.airgunsofarizona.com/pellets daystate.html

I was going to try the H&N Rabbit Magnum II pellets. Any experience with these? 
http://www.airgunsofarizona.com/H&N/RabbitMagnum22.htm


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Jeff, The reason I asked about the chrony is that it would be good to know how light in weight you can go without getting to inaccurate velocities.

Korean guns are made to shoot heavy pellets. The thing about Korea is that along with shotguns, an airgun is the only mean to hunt game. That is why they make so many PCP airguns designed to shoot heavy slugs. Light pellets are useless here.

Definitely you need to try Kodiak/Baracuda. This is the most accurate pellet out there with a high BC.

Daystate, it needs to be heavy so - Rangemaster FAC and Magnum.

Yes, even though Rabbit Magnum is a new pellet, you do need to try it out.

Generally, I won't waste my time and money to shoot anything lighter than 20 grain. Czech JSB 18 grain is another great pellet, but I am afraid it is not heavy enough.

Eley is a great .22 solid bullet weighing 30 grain but these are expensive. So are Rangemasters.

I would start with Kodiak, and Rabbit Magnum. German pellets are still the best. Don't buy much, just a tin of each for testing...

Good luck.


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ambush Hunter said:


> Jeff, The reason I asked about the chrony is that it would be good to know how light in weight you can go without getting to inaccurate velocities.


Sir,

How does one methodically determine the weight at which the pellet becomes unstable and inaccurate? Would it be the speed of the pellet or simply testing their accuracy hitting paper?

Thank you for your replies. I will try out a tin of each and see how they do.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Jeff, it's a well known for serious airgunners fact that the best speed for any pellet is below 1000 fps, even though the speed of sound is around 1080-1100 at the see level.

The reason #1 to have a chronograph is to see which pellet performs the most consistently - velocity wise. That is how you know that weight is consistent. Of course, if your gun is not regulated, you need to know what your "sweet spot" is so you don't blame the pellet for something your gun is actually responsible... You can also use a digital scale to weigh pellets (if you are really really picky about it).

The reason #2 is by knowing the velocity and pellet's weight, you can determine what energy/FPE your gun produces with that pellet at the muzzle.

The reason #3. If you group under an inch at 50 yards, you can easily chronograph your rifle at that range and see if it still delivers enough energy for your application, whatever it is. And so forth, if you group around an inch or so at 75 or 100 yards, you can do the same. It's a lot of fun! If your groups are tight, you won't have to worry about shooting your chronograph...

The weight itself has nothing to do with inaccuracy. It's the speed at which you project that weight - that is what causes a pellet to become unstable in flight.

BTW, you don't have to call me sir all the time :wink:


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ambush Hunter said:


> Jeff, it's a well known for serious airgunners fact that the best speed for any pellet is below 1000 fps, even though the speed of sound is around 1080-1100 at the see level.
> 
> The reason #1 to have a chronograph is to see which pellet performs the most consistently - velocity wise. That is how you know that weight is consistent. Of course, if your gun is not regulated, you need to know what your "sweet spot" is so you don't blame the pellet for something your gun is actually responsible... You can also use a digital scale to weigh pellets (if you are really really picky about it).
> 
> ...


Wonderful information. I did know about the 1000fps but for some reason chose not to recall it when reading your post.  Not sure why the brain did not quite function at that moment.

There are a few other purchases on the the horizon (camo, pellets, hunting items). It appears I will need a Chrony to be within those purchases. Thank you again.



Ambush Hunter said:


> BTW, you don't have to call me sir all the time :wink:


Yes sir. Sorry sir. It is a habit sir that I have taught my kids, which is to show respect to everyone as age matters very little.

Sir, I will tone the "sir"s down some sir. Thank you sir for the information. 
:wink:


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Thankfully, chronographs are inexpensive devices, you can get one for around $80. They are simple, rarely breaks (unless you shoot it  ), and will serve you... forever. I believe it's a must have item for a serious gun enthusiast.


----------

